#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод "upadhi"

## Ассаджи

Этимологически "upadhi" похоже на "upaadaana". В СН 2.108 это слово выступает синонимом "upaadaana" во взаимообусловленном возникновении.

(см. тред http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=2389 )

В словаре Монье-Вильямса приводится значение "поддержка, опора". По-видимому, опираясь на санскритские источники, 
Рис-Девидс пишет, что это "putting down or under, foundation, basis, ground, substratum (of rebirth)". Однако в суттах подчеркивается связь не с перерождением, а со страданием, следующим из цепочки взаимообусловленного возникновения.
Это слово не употребляется в смыле производящей причины.

Как и "upaadaana", "upadhi" связано со "владением". В раннем определении в Маджджхима Никае в качестве упадхи перечисляются: жена и дети, рабы, животные, серебро и золото.

Таким образом, может подразумеваться как физический аспект владения, то есть имущество, так и психологический, то есть отождествление, присвоение, привязанность.

Именно так трактуется "upadhi" в сравнительно недавно вышедшем словаре Маргарет Коун:

"upadhi, m., _wordly possessions or belongings, acquisitions (according to commentaries including the body); attachment to such possesions (forming a basis for rebirth)._"

Здесь опять же прослеживается глубокая связь с учением о разотождествлении и неприсвоении (анатта).

MN 1.161

    “Ki~nca,   bhikkhave,   jaatidhamma.m   vadetha?   Puttabhariya.m,   bhikkhave,  jaatidhamma.m,  daasidaasa.m   jaatidhamma.m,  aje.laka.m  jaatidhamma.m,  kukku.tasuukara.m  jaatidhamma.m,  hatthigavaassava.lava.m   jaatidhamma.m,   jaataruuparajata.m   jaatidhamma.m.   Jaatidhammaa  hete,  bhikkhave,  upadhayo. Etthaaya.m  gathito mucchito ajjhaapanno attanaa jaatidhammo samaano jaatidhamma.myeva pariyesati.

SN 2.108

    “Athaapara.m   sammasamaano   sammasati   antara.m  sammasa.m–  ‘upadhi  panaaya.m  ki.mnidaano ki.msamudayo  ki.mjaatiko  ki.mpabhavo,  kismi.m  sati  upadhi  hoti, kismi.m asati upadhi na hotii’ti? So sammasamaano   eva.m   jaanaati–  ‘upadhi  ta.nhaanidaano  ta.nhaasamudayo  ta.nhaajaatiko  ta.nhaapabhavo, ta.nhaaya  sati  upadhi  hoti,  ta.nhaaya  asati  upadhi  na hotii’ti. So upadhi~nca pajaanaati upadhisamudaya~nca   pajaanaati  upadhinirodha~nca  pajaanaati  yaa  ca  upadhinirodhasaaruppagaaminii  pa.tipadaa  ta~nca pajaanaati.  Tathaa  pa.tipanno  ca  hoti  anudhammacaarii.  Aya.m  vuccati,  bhikkhave, bhikkhu sabbaso sammaa dukkhakkhayaaya pa.tipanno upadhinirodhaaya.

Snp 141

    732. “Cetovimuttisampannaa, atho pa~n~naavimuttiyaa; 
          bhabbaa te antakiriyaaya, na te jaatijaruupagaa”ti. 
    (2)  “‘siyaa  a~n~nenapi pariyaayena sammaa dvayataanupassanaa’ti, iti ce, bhikkhave, pucchitaaro assu; ‘siyaa’tissu  vacaniiyaa. Katha~nca siyaa? Ya.m ki~nci dukkha.m sambhoti sabba.m upadhipaccayaati, ayamekaanupassanaa.   Upadhiina.m   tveva   asesaviraaganirodhaa   natthi  dukkhassa  sambhavoti,  aya.m dutiyaanupassanaa. Eva.m sammaa …pe… athaapara.m etadavoca satthaa– 

    733. “Upadhinidaanaa pabhavanti dukkhaa, ye keci lokasmimanekaruupaa; 
          yo ve avidvaa upadhi.m karoti, punappuna.m dukkhamupeti mando;
          tasmaa pajaana.m upadhi.m na kayiraa, dukkhassa jaatippabhavaanupassii”ti.

Mahaniddesa 2.342

upadhi  vuccati  kilesaa  ca  khandhaa  ca abhisa"nkhaaraa ca.

MA 3.145

Upadhivivekaati    upadhivivekena.   Iminaa   pa~ncakaamagu.naviveko   kathito.

SA 1.31

Upadhii   hi  narassa  nandanaati,  ettha  upadhiiti  cattaaro upadhii–   kaamuupadhi,  khandhuupadhi,  kilesuupadhi,  abhisa"nkhaaruupadhiiti.  Kaamaapi  hi  “ya.m  pa~nca kaamagu.ne   pa.ticca   uppajjati  sukha.m  somanassa.m,  aya.m  kaamaana.m  assaado”ti  (ma.  ni.  1.166) eva.m  vuttassa  sukhassa  adhi.t.thaanabhaavato “upadhiyati ettha sukhan”ti iminaa vacanatthena upadhiiti   vuccati.  Khandhaapi  khandhamuulakassa  dukkhassa  adhi.t.thaanabhaavato,  kilesaapi  apaayadukkhassa   adhi.t.thaanabhaavato,   abhisa"nkhaaraapi  bhavadukkhassa  adhi.t.thaanabhaavatoti.  Idha  pana kaamuupadhi  adhippeto.  Pa~nca  hi kaamagu.naa tebhuumikaadipaasaada-u.laarasayana-vatthaala"nkaara-naa.takaparivaaraadivasena  paccupa.t.thitaa  piitisomanassa.m upasa.mharamaanaa nara.m nandayanti. Tasmaa yathaa  puttaa  ca  gaavo  ca,  eva.m imepi upadhii hi narassa nandanaati veditabbaa.

Culaniddesa 77

    Upadhinidaanaa   pabhavanti   dukkhaati.   Upadhiiti  dasa  upadhii–  ta.nhuupadhi,  di.t.thuupadhi,  kilesuupadhi,    kammuupadhi,    duccarituupadhi,   aahaaruupadhi,   pa.tighuupadhi,   catasso   upaadinnadhaatuyo upadhii,  cha  ajjhattikaani  aayatanaani  upadhii, cha vi~n~naa.nakaayaa upadhii, sabbampi dukkha.m dukkhamana.t.thena  ‚01  upadhi.  Ime  vuccanti  dasa  upadhii.  Dukkhaati jaatidukkha.m jaraadukkha.m byaadhidukkha.m  mara.nadukkha.m sokaparidevadukkhadomanassupaayaasadukkha.m nerayika.m dukkha.m …pe…  di.t.thibyasana.m  dukkha.m.  Yesa.m  dhammaana.m aadito samudaagamana.m pa~n~naayati, attha"ngamato  nirodho  pa~n~naayati,  kammasannissito  vipaako, vipaakasannissita.m kamma.m, naamasannissita.m  ruupa.m, ruupasannissita.m naama.m, jaatiyaa anugata.m, jaraaya anusa.ta.m, byaadhinaa abhibhuuta.m, mara.nena   abbhaahata.m,   dukkhe   pati.t.thita.m,   ataa.na.m   ale.na.m  asara.na.m  asara.niibhuuta.m–  ime vuccanti  dukkhaa.  Ime  dukkhaa  upadhinidaanaa  upadhihetukaa  upadhipaccayaa  upadhikaara.naa  honti pabhavanti  sambhavanti  jaayanti  sa~njaayanti  nibbattanti  paatubhavantiiti– upadhinidaanaa pabhavanti dukkhaa.

    Ye  keci  lokasmimanekaruupaati. Ye keciiti sabbena sabba.m sabbathaa sabba.m asesa.m nissesa.m pariyaadiyanavacanameta.m–   ye   keciiti.  Lokasminti  apaayaloke  manussaloke  devaloke  khandhaloke  dhaatuloke  aayatanaloke.  Anekaruupaati anekavidhaa naanappakaaraa dukkhaati– ye keci lokasmimanekaruupaa. Tenaaha bhagavaa– 

          “Dukkhassa ve ma.m pabhava.m apucchasi, [mettaguuti bhagavaa] 
          ta.m te pavakkhaami yathaa pajaana.m; 
          upadhinidaanaa pabhavanti dukkhaa, ye keci lokasmimanekaruupaa”ti. 

    20.  Yo ve avidvaa upadhi.m karoti, punappuna.m dukkhamupeti mando. 

          Tasmaa pajaana.m upadhi.m na kayiraa, dukkhassa jaatippabhavaanupassii. 

  Yo  ve  avidvaa  upadhi.m  karotiiti.  Yoti  yo  yaadiso  yathaayutto  yathaavihito yathaapakaaro ya.m.thaanappatto  ya.mdhammasamannaagato khattiyo vaa braahma.no vaa vesso vaa suddo vaa gaha.t.tho vaa pabbajito   vaa  devo  vaa  manusso  vaa.  Avidvaati  avijjaagato  a~n~naa.nii  avibhaavii  duppa~n~no.  Upadhi.m  karotiiti ta.nhuupadhi.m   karoti,   di.t.thuupadhi.m  karoti,  kilesuupadhi.m  karoti,  kammuupadhi.m  karoti,  duccarituupadhi.m   karoti,   aahaaruupadhi.m   karoti,   pa.tighuupadhi.m  karoti,  catasso  upaadinnadhaatuyo  upadhii karoti,  cha  ajjhattikaani  aayatanaani  upadhii  karoti,  cha  vi~n~naa.nakaaye  upadhii  karoti janeti sa~njaneti nibbatteti abhinibbattetiiti– avidvaa upadhi.m karoti. 

    Punappuna.m  dukkhamupeti  mandoti  punappuna.m  jaatidukkha.m jaraadukkha.m byaadhidukkha.m mara.nadukkha.m sokaparidevadukkhadomanassupaayaasadukkha.m    eti    samupeti   upagacchati ga.nhaati  paraamasati  abhinivisatiiti–  punappuna.m  dukkhamupeti.  Mandoti  mando momuho avidvaa avijjaagato a~n~naa.nii avibhaavii duppa~n~noti– punappuna.m dukkhamupeti mando. 

    Tasmaa  pajaana.m  upadhi.m na kayiraati. Tasmaati ta.mkaara.naa ta.mhetu tappaccayaa ta.mnidaanaa eta.m aadiinava.m   sampassamaano   upadhiisuuti   tasmaa.   Pajaananti  pajaananto  aajaananto  vijaananto  pa.tivijaananto  pa.tivijjhanto,  “sabbe  sa"nkhaaraa  aniccaa”ti  pajaananto  aajaananto vijaananto pa.tivijaananto pa.tivijjhanto,  “sabbe  sa"nkhaaraa  dukkhaa”ti  …pe… “sabbe dhammaa anattaa”ti …pe… “ya.m ki~nci samudayadhamma.m  sabba.m  ta.m  nirodhadhamman”ti  pajaananto  aajaananto vijaananto pa.tivijaananto pa.tivijjhanto.  Upadhi.m  na  kayiraati ta.nhuupadhi.m na kareyya, di.t.thuupadhi.m na kareyya, kilesuupadhi.m na kareyya,   duccarituupadhi.m   na  kareyya,  aahaaruupadhi.m  na  kareyya,  pa.tighuupadhi.m  na  kareyya, catasso  upaadinnadhaatuyo  upadhii  na  kareyya, cha ajjhattikaani aayatanaani upadhii na kareyya, cha vi~n~naa.nakaaye  upadhii  na  kareyya,  na  janeyya  na  sa~njaneyya na nibbatteyya naabhinibbatteyyaati– tasmaa pajaana.m upadhi.m na kayiraa.

----------

